# Dog wants to be touching me most of the time?



## aburgess88 (Jul 29, 2013)

I've just wondered about this, because I've read that dogs don't necessarily lay on a person because they "love" them. Its been a while since I've posted here, but I rescued Loki when he was about 4 months. I crate him during the day when I'm not home, but since I'm gone so long I let him sleep with me. At first, he generally liked to sleep by my feet, usually not touching me. Now, almost a year later, he usually sleeps with some part of his body ON me - either his head on my leg or chest or his whole body just curled up against mine. When we're awake, he often wants to curl up in my lap. What exactly do you all think this stuff means? Some kind of comfort? Just curious about the opinions about this type of thing!


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

aburgess88 said:


> I've just wondered about this, because I've read that dogs don't necessarily lay on a person because they "love" them. Its been a while since I've posted here, but I rescued Loki when he was about 4 months. I crate him during the day when I'm not home, but since I'm gone so long I let him sleep with me. At first, he generally liked to sleep by my feet, usually not touching me. Now, almost a year later, he usually sleeps with some part of his body ON me - either his head on my leg or chest or his whole body just curled up against mine. When we're awake, he often wants to curl up in my lap. What exactly do you all think this stuff means? Some kind of comfort? Just curious about the opinions about this type of thing!


Reasons vary.... But some breeds and specific dogs are naturally clingy... Some breeds are known as velcro dogs.


----------



## aburgess88 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hmm... yeah, not sure of breed with him. Ive heard everything from terrier to lab to whippet mix at this point!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

For me you have to think of the full picture.. Adele is that way for sleeping,, started off at my feet, then moved up close and comfy over time.. personally I love having her close to wrap my arm around her.. and if any part of my body goes numb from her huge head she easily moves when I tell her (that is a good sign for me) as well as any of the other dogs can get up on the bed or snuggle up close to me and her and she is not defensive over it.. another good sign of being appropriate having the privilege. When she first arrived as a pup,, and was on the couch I went to sit down and she got all angry squirrel over it and I had to tell her off and not let her on for being inappropriate.. Let her learn to wait until invited up, and any signs of huffy puffy towards the other dogs she would be told off,, I've had her a little over 2 years now and she still waits to be invited up after I am settled... Nothing wrong with setting the rules for them ,, if you want them to learn a specific place or spot just be consistent with them.. I don't find Adele to be a klinging type dog she does her own thing with out me... is very personable to me touch wise which I love a dog who freely gives their body ...


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

enjoy your dog wanting to be near you.


----------



## aburgess88 (Jul 29, 2013)

Don't get me wrong, I love that he's become a cuddler! I just wondered if it meant anything different than he's just gotten very comfortable with me, since I know dog's minds don't necessarily work the way ours do. Trust me, I love it!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

If you look up pictures of dogs sleeping, you'll find tons of pictures of dogs sleeping touching each other, wrapped up around each other, sometimes to the point where you can't tell where one dog ends and the other begins. (A few pictures left me tilting my head to the side and thinking, "Why does that dog have 3 ears . . .") 

I think it's a comfort thing that's deeply instinctive to dogs. Sleeping like that provides warmth, the comfort of soft fur instead of hard ground, and protection. Some dogs seem to transfer all this to humans.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Jewel has started doing this when we are sleeping. She is never on me, but she will sleep so that a part of her body is touching me. Usually, she's curled up with her back touching my leg or side. I love it because this is pretty well the only time she wants to cuddle.


----------



## Galathiel (Apr 11, 2012)

My old dog has always wanted to be in contact with me. It's because he's an incredibly velcro dog. The only time he slept apart voluntarily would be when he would subsequently get too warm (he has always been hot-natured). He would lie on top of me if I was lying down on the couch, or curl up behind my knees. I think it was partly so I couldn't sneak away without his knowing! He followed me everywhere. I never went anywhere unaccompanied in the house until the past year or so. He's 14 now and fairly deaf and has cataracts and sleeps more deeply .. and most of the time. Now, because of his eyesight I suppose, he stands with his nose practically touching my leg (sometimes completely touching my leg).


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Some dogs just want to be near or touching their people. There's nothing wrong with it at all except that different people have different tolerances for that kind of behavior. I love a velcro dog, but others prefer more independent temperaments.


----------



## workerant (Feb 28, 2011)

Although she's my heart dog, Kenda is not a cuddler (except rarely, and only on her terms.) Our connection is extremely deep; we're super-tuned-in to each other and she's always paying attention to me, but she does not value physical closeness.

Maeby is hugely more affectionate; she's an indiscriminate affection hound. She always wants to be as close to us as possible. As I type this, she's stuffed into a bed that's really too small for her, because it's under my desk a few inches from my feet. If I moved to another desk, she'd move to the bed closest to it.

I couldn't begin to guess why my two dogs are so different but here we are. I suppose it's part of the endless variety of dogs, which is why we're so fascinated by them.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Some dogs are velcro and need to be near, and some are physical and like to be near. 

I'll risk being shot down, but I think that some ACDs want to be near, but may not need to touch. I think that some BCs prefer to be near and may not want to touch. I think that some Dobbies need to be near, and want to touch, but not cuddle.

I think many Pits want to be lapdogs.

I believe that Rotts like to lean on you, but don't need to. And, I believe that most Labs are physical, and want to connect with everyone, but I don't consider Rotts and Labs to be velcro - you can shoo them away without hurting their feelings.


----------



## Darsithis (Jun 4, 2014)

Different dogs, different personalities. Out of our two shibas, Godiva is forever licking and cuddling. She rarely wants to be away from us and all we have to do is say her name to bring her running. Bailey, on the other hand, spends his nights voluntarily in his crate and rarely cuddles with us; his closest thing to cuddling is sitting near our feet.

If you like it, that's great. If not, there are ways to train your dog to be less clingy.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that Hamilton would live inside my skin if it were possible. He likes to be touching me or cuddling as much as possible.


----------



## Darsithis (Jun 4, 2014)

On another note, there is something to be said for a dog that doesn't want that much affection. I treasure when Bailey does because he's not affectionate and Godiva is just damn annoying most of the time because it's all she wants.


----------



## sandgrubber (May 21, 2014)

hanksimon said:


> Some dogs are velcro and need to be near, and some are physical and like to be near.
> 
> I'll risk being shot down, but I think that some ACDs want to be near, but may not need to touch. I think that some BCs prefer to be near and may not want to touch. I think that some Dobbies need to be near, and want to touch, but not cuddle.
> 
> ...


I'd say you got it about right.


----------

